# Pike spear buyers guide



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

My 10 year old has been watching pike spearing videos on You Tube. 
And he is now Looking on E-Bay for a spear. He keeps telling me dad here's one for $20. 
Somehow I think he's trying to get me to buy a spear and try this!!!!! <wink> 

Can someone please do a quick tutorial on what works for them and why? 
Also pictures would be great. 
I want to buy one spear and have it last a lifetime. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## djvan (Jan 10, 2006)

Link us the one you are interested in so we can comment. I personally use some very old spears and have good luck, that being said I fish water 6' and under the spear rarely leaves my hand. I have 3 different spears each having its own strong point, most preference concern lengths. Each fit my different portables ceiling height.


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

Listed below are a few different ones I looked at. Prices are quite different. 

Here is one for $25.00 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=221338984570

This one is $65.00
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321268048248

This one is $205.00 with shipping 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290834105713

Just don't know what differences are and which is better. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## djvan (Jan 10, 2006)

mine looks most like the most expensive one you listed but much older.

all 3 of mine resemble this one, hope the link works (i'm not that computer savvy)


[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-FISH-SPEAR-GIG-/231117627126?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cfaf1ef6"]Vintage Fish Spear Gig | eBay[/ame]


i can't imagine needing anything more

maybe if used a lazercut or weighted i would change my mind


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Get a spear that has round tines, not lazer cut from flat stock. Round tines generally hold a fish better, flat stock can, not always but can, cause a larger hole in a fish allowing it to get free.

If you are looking for a spear that will perform as a spear should, will last several lifetimes if not abused, and look awesome doing it, contact Brant at Higgins Marine Metals! They aren't cheap, there is a short wait, but IMO they are the best!

P.S. Come on over to the Darkhouse sub forum, lots of good info & helpful people

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow Higgins Marine makes a pretty cool spear. They are a little pricey but I did ask for a spear to last a lifetime. 

How many tines do you prefer on a spear? 
I have as few as 5 and as many as 11. 
I'm guessing 7 is the norm?



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Brant's spears are called Evolution spears. Each is custom made: number of tines, length, weight, even material. If you can think it and Brant feels it's deserving of being an Evolution, he can make it!

I have a 9 tine weighted 5'. I tend to spear lakes that the pike hold a little deeper. Next year I'll be ordering a lighter 7 tine.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Today's evidence...so far! 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

"Lifetime" and "cheap" should never be used in the same sentence.


Even if you paid 1000.00 bucks for a spear (Kraemer in MN charges beyond that), figure it will last literally 200+ years, you're looking at 5 bucks a year. Just figuring the use your 10 year old would get out of it (70+ more years), it's 15 bucks a year.


Don't skimp!


For most uses, a 7 tine with hardened tips in the 4-5 lb range will suit 90% of your spearing needs. 


Wider, heavier spears are nice, but are somewhat overkill in shallow water. 


Think of most folks first shotgun, a single shot. What did that single shot do? Build accuracy. Starting with a smaller spear will make your son a sniper in short order. If he ever get's a bigger spear, he'll feel like he's cheating!

All that said, Brant's spears are a flat steal for their functionality, looks, and craftsmanship. I own 2 and have a 3rd on order...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Having fabricated items at one time for a living ,cutting pieces to specs, making fixtures, welding ect.,and having made a couple spears I am most delighted with Brants work. Anything I would like to be able to do to a quality build process he has covered. There are other builders,check there work,for me to buy a spear it needs to be ,local,the best quality ,a reasonable cost. Were I to set up to build a match my price would have to exceed Brants and don,t know where price could eventually come down but it would be more spears than I would care to build!
Cheap, and worse costly spears allowing a person to lose a fish due to design are no bargain.They are available though.
I won,t top an evolution spear and anyone than can and will, you will pay accordingly.
Do feel free to check out darkhouse forum,some great folks ,some I have followed a couple years and applaud for there willingness to share their success.
Knowing artist/builder is a great plus in the tradition of spearing and the bases are well covered here in Michigan.
I expect some of their work to be admired long after they are gone. Maybe I,ll score one of Jasons decoys down the road if demand don,t wipe him out...
Mine not so much but I appreciate their sharing knowledge enough I can build some of my stuff when waiting for winter and ice to grow.


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

I think I'll save my money and buy an Evolution spear from Brandt. 
The price Isn't a lot when you put it in perspective. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry, Yes for me 7 tine. 60 inch overall spear length.Your length may well differ.Two spears waiting to go with me are very close in dimensions but one has inferior tines,weight, and most concerning, cheap barbs. Brants will be the go to.
These for pike.
I don,t recall dimensions to tell gap between tines which factors as well.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

There will be a gathering of spearers (Backstabber's Bonanza) at lakes Cadillac & Mitchell on January 18. Details in the Darkhouse sub forum.

Come join in for a day of fun. I'd be willing to bet you can find a shanty for you and your son to sit in, if you needed one. I'm bringing an extra spear if someone needed a loaner for the day. It'll be a good time! 


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

Ordered an Evolution spear from Brandt today!
After looking at his website and seeing how they're made, it was real easy to justify the price. 

Thanks to all that provided their input. 





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

How much is the Evo?


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

$235.00 for a 2014 Evolution 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

chasenabby said:


> Ordered an Evolution spear from Brandt today!
> After looking at his website and seeing how they're made, it was real easy to justify the price.
> 
> Thanks to all that provided their input.
> ...


Ordered mine yesterday as well! I cannot wait!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

blittle913 said:


> Ordered mine yesterday as well! I cannot wait!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You must have had Brant up late, you were asking about mine into the evening
Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Mr. Botek said:


> You must have had Brant up late, you were asking about mine into the evening
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol i was surprised when he pm'ed me back last night! I dont even like carrying my current spear around anymore...it already feels "old".

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yooperpup (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone know anything about the spears from Dream Outdoors? They look like nice spears for a good price.
Thanks again,
Robby


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Does anyone have a link for the Brandt spears? When I google I get images of Brittany Spears.


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

Try this link
http://www.higginsmarinemetals.com/
Pretty sure it's not Britney Spears!


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

^ I like those. Might have to get the 7 tine for next year when I build my permanent.


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

Chad Smith said:


> Does anyone have a link for the Brandt spears? When I google I get images of Brittany Spears.


Chad, that's coming up from your search history!!! ;-)
Her images aren't that bad to look at anyway!

Sent from my C6750 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

bbi-smoke said:


> Chad, that's coming up from your search history!!! ;-)
> Her images aren't that bad to look at anyway!
> 
> Sent from my C6750 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol. I'm not complaining, just sayin.


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

I received my Higgins Evolution spear yesterday. 
Have not been out with it yet due to the horrific weather but, will tomorrow. If it works half as good as it looks it will be awesome. 
Had the chance to use an older model Higgins spear at the GTG in Cadillac and it worked like a dream. 
Hopefully I will have a full review tomorrow night.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

chasenabby said:


> I received my Higgins Evolution spear yesterday.
> Have not been out with it yet due to the horrific weather but, will tomorrow. If it works half as good as it looks it will be awesome.
> Had the chance to use an older model Higgins spear at the GTG in Cadillac and it worked like a dream.
> Hopefully I will have a full review tomorrow night.


Good luck tomorrow!! 


I was planning on going, but *all* this snow is so light and fluffy ... I buried my ole snowmobile in the back yard. :rant: And I know I sure don't want to drag all this stuff out on foot.


----------



## yooperpup (Jan 8, 2014)

I got my new extream spear from Dream Outdoors. It is a really nice spear. Now all I have to do is get out and try I out on a fish, but it's tough concise ring I am working in Wisconsin. Hopefully next Saturday.


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, took the new spear for walk through 12" of slush. 
Cut a spearing hole and could only see 4 feet down in 8ft of water. 
Didn't see a fish through the hole. 
But I'm still learning and I learned where not to go. 
Did however have a complete stranger cut my 2nd hole. 
He walked over and asked about my ice saw and how hard it was to cut with. 
I said here give it a try. 
Felt like ole Tom Sawer.


----------

